# Flying with a Heggie



## victorianfirefly

So I'm moving from Minneapolis to Las Vegas soon, and i've been trying to find an airline that would allow me to have Kate in the cabin with me. I've read some horror stories of pets dying flying in that other area of the plane, and I'm not sure if its temperature controlled or not. Not to mention I would be just more comfortable with holding the carrier in my lap.
Do any of you have suggestions? Driving is the last thing I want to do, but if I have to I will. But flying would be so much easier if it works out. 
I've called Frontier, Southwest, Delta (who weren't able to give me a definite answer but I might be able to finaggle it) United, Jet Blue and Sun Country.


----------



## abbys

Pets are generally put in the cargo hold, which may or may not be properly pressurized, and can reach freezing temperatures. I don't think a hedgehog would survive. Although I also don't know what effect the regular pressure of flying would have on them, either.

There's gotta be an airline out there that allows small pets. Even the FAA says small animals are allowed as long as their carrier can fit under the seat.

The JetBlue website said they'll allow small cats and dogs in the cabin with a $100 pet fee: http://help.jetblue.com/SRVS/CGI-BIN/we ... e=obj(2032)

And this one says that Delta and US Airways allow small cats, dogs, and even birds in the cabin: http://traveltips.usatoday.com/airlines ... 56311.html

Try calling back some of the airlines to talk to a different person. It's quite possible they just told you that because they didn't know the answer.


----------



## GailC

As far as I know, no airline will allow a hedgehog in the cabin. Delta does have temperature controlled cargo hold though, you might contact them again to find more info. You could also send the hog overnight delta dash.


----------



## sklock65

I live in Vegas and I wish I was able to bring Henry with me when I visit family back in New York but from the research I've done I have yet to find an airline that will allow it. Doesn't make much sense to me because he wouldn't be nearly as bothersome as a cat or dog but those just seen to be the rules. If you do for an airline that allows it please post...I'd love to know!


----------



## momIImany

I also have done the research and none of the airlines will allow a hedgehog in the cabin area. Yes, to dogs and cats under the seat in front of you, but not any other type of animal. Not really fair, but I guess they aren't very educated. Also, the other passengers would possibly flip out with fear!!!


----------



## alexvdl

If you look into it, a lot of people use airplanes to get hedgehogs from breeders far away. Most airlines have programs that allow you to ship hedgehogs in their holds, which ARE pressurized and temperature controlled.


----------



## Skittles

I have heard that airlines consider them to be a rodent and therefore chew on plastic and for that reason are a risk to escape. They don't want a lose animal running around a cabin.... I'll stop before I go on a serious rant


----------



## JessHog613

Funny thought since hedgehogs technically aren't rodents (at least as far as I'm aware). I would love to take my little ones to visit family in Florida, but its a financial crunch anyways, so I will just have to wait for a) money to appear out of thin air and b) airlines to get their heads out of their butts and realize that our quilled kids are no danger (never say never, but I doubt that)


----------



## Superhedgie

Although Delta's cargo section is temperature controlled, they don't put any oxygen down there.


----------



## alma&dex

I have been doing research about international flights, etc. which brings a whole new layer of complication, etc. but I am particularly looking at a couple of airlines - United and Copa which have direct merger flights to where I would be going...

I have not specifically mentioned it's a hedgehog, as I will deal with embassies, etc. first before I get into those details with an airline but United does allow small mammals besides cats & dogs in the cabin - rabbits, gerbils, and birds. If birds (also often exotic) are allowed in cabin, I would think a hedgehog might be able to be allowed in cabin?

They do have limits on the number of pets that can be on each flight though and you have to include this info when you book your flight, etc.

I am finding that some international airlines seem to be quite a bit more relaxed about pets in the cabin (ie. Copa Airlines which operates in all of Latin America really but not in the States unfortunately).

Here is the link to info for united's policies on pets in cabin... https://www.united.com/web/en-US/content/travel/animals/in_cabin.aspx

And the link to their info about "shipping" pets which I feel skeptical about... https://www.united.com/web/en-US/content/travel/animals/petsafe.aspx


----------



## alma&dex

Oh... also, United's page on pet restrictions for the "shipping" option: https://www.united.com/web/en-US/content/travel/animals/restrictions.aspx#cities


----------



## alma&dex

Sorry for posting so much in such a short time period but I spoke with someone over the phone re: pet safe shipping option with United. There is currently no "embargo" (ie. restriction) against flying with hedgehogs on United or shipping them in the pet safe area. 

Pet Safe option IS temperature controlled - but this only means it is the same temperature as in the cabin. I can't fly with Dexter in the cabin to my international destination, but on US flights that may be an option - it's a $125 fee. 

Luckily other operators don't charge as much hehe!


----------



## Jonathon Castro

You are quite right and you worries are absolutely justified. As they say small animals like hedgehogs suffer from dehydration during a flight. In this regard it is better to consult with your vet or some pet transport company to be sure that your Kate endure the flight well.


----------



## maduarte

Alma - I am also trying to fly with a hedgehog soon on United, but I got a "no" from their Twitter account at

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/398205160813363200
Have you heard positively from them about flying with a hedgehog in the cabin?


----------



## Emmaxo

my sister recently flew with her hedgehog, he had to go into cargo, we used hit blanket/hat he sleeps in and put a heating pad under it all to keep him warm just in case. she found out that day she was traveling that she could of had her hedgehog with in her the cabin, it literally just depends on the flight. you may wanna go to the actually airport, talk to someone and found it out ! :grin:


----------



## sklock65

What airline was that?!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emmaxo

if you're asking me it was with Air Canada, she was flying within the country, so i dont see why other airlines even in the states wouldnt do the same, best go to the airport&ask someone who is can answer stuff about the cabin, cause thats when she found out she could of had her hedgehog in the cabin. cause cabin said otherwise.


----------

